# statement of support



## RO.G.translator

Bună seara,

Apelez din nou la ajutorul vostru, de data aceasta pentru o chestiune mai puţin geografică...

Contextul (mai pe larg): în cadrul Asociaţiei Universitare a Francofoniei există mai multe reţele de cercetători din diverse ţări şi continente, reţele constituite pentru realizarea anumitor programe. Cercetătorii din străinătate care participă la reuniuni primesc din partea AUF un *statement of support* (FR: *attestation de pris en charge*) care le este util în demersul administrativ şi mai ales pentru obţinerea vizei şi care îi scuteşte de plata sejurului (pe perioada reuniunii). Traducerea pe care o fac este din franceză în română, de aceea nu vă pot da contextul exact. În română nu am reuşit să găsesc niciun concept echivalent, dar l-am găsit în engleză pe PROZ şi m-am gândit că aşa mă puteţi ajuta.
Cred că este un fel de invitaţie şi un fel de declaraţie prin care asociaţia îşi asumă/confirmă responsabilitatea financiară pentru sejurul participantului...

Mulţumesc!


----------



## Reef Archer

Salut, Roggie

Văd că _statement of support_ poate fi sinonim cu endorsement, iar pentru endorsement avem în terminologia dreptului bancar *andosare (prin procură)*.

Se cam nimerește ca nuca în perete, dar nu înțeleg de ce n-o lași *scrisoare de sprijin* pur și simplu


----------



## farscape

Adeverinţă privind acoperirea cheltuielilor de participare - având în vedere chestia cu obţinerea vizei şi alte amintiri din copilărie  Asta bazat pe expresia în franceză.

O discuţie pe forum despre expresia în franceză: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1995818


Later,


----------



## hersko1

farscape said:


> Adeverinţă privind acoperirea cheltuielilor de participare - având în vedere chestia cu obţinerea vizei şi alte amintiri din copilărie  Asta bazat pe expresia în franceză.
> 
> O discuţie pe forum despre expresia în franceză: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1995818
> 
> 
> Later,



Total de acord cu farscape; este vorba de o adeverinţă de acoperire a cheltuielilor în perioada deplasării.
Franţa cere resortisantilor unor ţări să dovedească ca au din ce să acopere cheltuielile în timpul şederii pe teritoriu (că au cazare şi un minim de X euro pe zi pentru mese şi altele).


----------



## RO.G.translator

Vă mulţumesc tuturor!


----------

